# Takoda's conditioning progress



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Well since it's 85 degrees here....it's time to get my fat lab back in shape. So I started grinding her into shape about 3 days ago with lots of walks, light drag weights, and running her up and down a hill with her in a harness pulling. I've cut her food down to what she should be eating now 4 cups anymore, she's back down to 2 cups a day. I haven't seen much difference in her in three days in other then her tuck is coming back and her muscles are starting to somewhat show again !

And Beau will not be conditioned this year....I'm going to let him stay at a nice weight and just let him enjoy being old as sad as it is for me to do this 

Here's Takoda before:



























3 days in:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Good god, what are you feeding her that she was getting 4 cups?!? I can't even imagine her getting 4 cups of anything decent!!

And what are those spots on her back? The hairless spots/scars??


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Good god, what are you feeding her that she was getting 4 cups?!? I can't even imagine her getting 4 cups of anything decent!!
> 
> And what are those spots on her back? The hairless spots/scars??


That was her winter feed to keep her dumb hyper butt fat! I feed Daimond, it's a lower end middle of the road food. Not the best, but not the worst and it works for my dogs. Good poop and coats and nice teeth. 

Those would be scars from her playing in the sticker bushes and her fight with Beau a while back.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

She looks like she is being choked in some of those pics...:/

Are you aware that anytime there is that much pressure put on your dogs trachea there is damage being done? Even if it is just a little bit. A little bit added up over time can equal a collapsed trachea. Just an fyi! The same goes for dogs who pull on leash but...intentionally hooking your dog up like that, well, I thought you'd just want to know.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> She looks like she is being choked in some of those pics...:/
> 
> Are you aware that anytime there is that much pressure put on your dogs trachea there is damage being done? Even if it is just a little bit. A little bit added up over time can equal a collapsed trachea. Just an fyi! The same goes for dogs who pull on leash but...intentionally hooking your dog up like that, well, I thought you'd just want to know.


Thank you for telling me something I already knew. She's not being choked I can promise you that, her collar was just riding up high and she has a lot of loose skin that makes it look like she's choking.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for the answers. You might want to look into something higher quality(and grain free) as you will end up feeding FAR less.....and it'll be far better for them al!:wink:





Muttkip said:


> Thank you for telling me something I already knew. She's not being choked I can promise you that, her collar was just riding up high and she has a lot of loose skin that makes it look like she's choking.


If it is that tight that high up then it is far too tight to be comfortable. 

And by acknowledging that you know everytime she strains into the collar it damages her....well if you knew that then you should have already have fixed it, this it shouldn't be in every single picture not just the first set.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Muttkip, I know you feel sometimes you are being attacked when you come here. But the next to last photo clearly shows it is way too tight and pushing all the loose skin forward. Collars don't accidentally get that high up on a neck. And they don't stay that high if they are fitted for lower down where the neck is bigger. They only stay up there if they are tight.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think its kinda ridiculous that you let your dogs get out of shape just because its winter. Keeping dogs in shape year round it important


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

She looks fine to me in before shots.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Let's leave it guys, she's just trying to rile us up like always.


----------

